# خطوات ومواصفات وأسلوب أستلام أعمال المقاول ( مبانى ، طرق ) - للمهندس / جمال السيد



## محمود حازم عياد (4 مارس 2008)

مرفق لكم الخطوات المتبعة فى أستلام وتنفيذ الأعمال الهندسية للمبانى والطرق ( مقتبس من موقع هندسى )
تعليمات إستلام أعمال الحفر نشكر صاحب الموضوع الأصلى المهندس الأنشائى الكبير جدا" / جمـــال السيد


1. تحديد الروبير الثابت والمحاور الثابتة بالموقع .
2. توقيع الحدود الخارجية للمباني المراد حفرها .
3. توقيع الأماكن المراد حفرها بالجير أو علامة مميزة مع الأخذ في الإعتبار توسيع حدود الحفر بحيث يتناسب مع تقوية جوانب النجارة وعمل الخنزيرة .
4. التأكد من خلو الأرض من مواسير الغاز و كابلات الكهرباء وإستخراج ما يفيد ذلك من الجهة المختصة.
5. تحديد أماكن تشوين الأتربة قبل البدء في الحفر.
6. البدء بحفر الأماكن البعيدة عن الطرق والتى لا تعوق الحركة داخل المشروع.
7. عند إختلاف طبقات الحفر أو ظهور طبقات مخالفة لتقرير الجسات يجب الرجوع إلى المكتب الإستشاري الخاص بتقرير الجسات للمشروع .
8. يجب تسوية جوانب الحفر بحيث تكون مستقيمة ورأسية قدر المستطاع.
9. تسوية قاع الحفر تسوية مبدئية و مراجعة منسوب التأسيس بميزان القامة.
10. عند التأكد من سلامة منسوب التأسيس يجب نظافة و تسوية القاع.
11. غمر الأرض بالماء حسب المدة الموضحة بتقرير الجسات .
12. إزالة الروبة إن وجدت و تسوية أماكن القواعد.
13. يجب الإلتزام بما جاء في تقرير الجسات.




تعليمات عمل إستلام أعمال الخرسانة العادية للأرضيات 




1. التأكد من نظافة سطح الردم.
2. التأكد من تمام دمك السطح النهائي.
3. التأكد من منسوب ظهر الدكة العادية النهائي.
4. التأكد من رش الردم بالماء جيداً قبل صب الخرسانة .
5. إتباع تعليمات عمل أعمال الصب.



إستلام أعمال النجارة


أ: إستلام نجارة قواعد و أساسات الخرسانة المسلحة :

1. مطابقة المحاور الإنشائية مع المحاور المعمارية وصحة توقيع الزوايا حسب الرسومات .
2. التأكد من تطابق محاور القواعد مع المحاور المساحية الصحيحة .
3. مراجعة أبعاد القواعد وإرتفاعاتها .
4. مراجعة التقفيل الجيد لجوانب القواعد مع بعضها وتسديد الفتحات بين الألواح.
5. مراجعة أماكن تثبيت الجوايط أو البالتات إن وجدت .
6. مراجعة أماكن فتحات ومسارات الصحي والكهرباء ...إلخ .
7. التأكد من تركيب بسكوت بين جوانب القاعدة وحديد تسليح القواعد.
8. مراجعة التقويات والتأكد من إتمامها بطريقة صحيحة ومتانتها .

ب: إستلام نجارة أعمدة الخرسانة المسلحة :

• قبل التقفيل والتقوية :
1. مراجعة رأسية المحاور مع المحاور الأصلية .
2. مطابقة محاور الأعمدة الإنشائية مع المعمارية .
3. مراجعة قطاع العمود وأبعاد الحطات .
4. مراجعة تثبيت العدد الكافي من البسكوت بين شدة العامود وحديد التسليح .
5. مراجعة أماكن فتحات ومسارات مواسير الكهرباء .
6. مراجعة أماكن ومناسيب أشاير حديد التسليح للأعتاب.
• بعد التقفيل والتقوية :
7. مراجعة التقفيل الجيد للأجناب وتسديد الفتحات .
8. التأكد من منسوب نهاية الصب وتحديد إرتفاع باب العمود.
9. مراجعة التقويات وتثبيتها جيداً مع التخشيب.
10. مراجعة الوزنات الرأسية .
11. مراجعة تثبيت التقويات ( الأحزمة ) وعددها ( 3 أحزمة في المتر على الأقل).





ج: إستلام نجارة أسقف الخرسانة المسلحة :

أولاً : فوق السقف :

1. مراجعة الأبعاد الخارجية و تطابق المحاور مع المحاور الصحيحة .
2. مراجعة مناسيب وأماكن وإرتفاعات البلاطات على المستويات المختلفة .
3. مراجعة أبعاد وصحة زوايا بلاطات السقف.
4. مراجعة منسوب سطح الشدة مع الروبير والتأكد من مطابقته لمنسوب بطنية السطح .
5. مراجعة أبعاد وإرتفاعات سقوط الكمرات.
6. مراجعة رأسية جوانب الكمرات.
7. مراجعة إرتفاع الجوانب الخارجية للسقف و تخانات البلاطات .
8. مراجعة سقوط بلاطات دورات المياه عن مستوى بقية البلاطات .
9. مراجعة التسديد بين ألواح التطبيق وبعضها : 
- بين إلتقاء أجناب الكمرات مع تطبيق السقف.
- عند إلتقاء الكمرات مع بعضها ومع الأعمدة .
- بين قاع وأجناب الكمرات.
10. مراجعة أماكن وأبعاد فتحات الكهرباء / الصحي / التكييف / أخرى ..إلخ.
11. مراجعة أماكن تثبيت الجوايط أو البالتات والتأكد من تثبيتها جيداً .

ثانياً : تحت السقف:

12. مراجعة القوائم ( العروق ) والمسافات بينها .
13. مراجعة أماكن وصل العروق مع بعضها في حالة الإرتفاعات العالية والتأكد من متانة التقوية عند الوصلات .
14. مراجعة جودة تثبيت عرقات الكمرات و بلاطة السقف.
15. مراجعة عمل تقويات الشدة بعروق مائلة (نهايز) في الإتجاهين وتثبيتها بالقمط جيداً مع عروق الشدة ومع الأعمدة أو الحوائط المصبوبة.
16. مراجعة تقوية قاع الكمرات بعروق (حبس) بإستخدام القمط.
17. مراجعة تقوية رقاب الأعمدة والتأكد من سلامة التسديد بما يضمن عدم وجود زوائد خرسانية بعد الفك.
18. مراجعة تقوية جوانب الكمرات الخارحية جيداً بشكالات في العروق الكابولية (الإسكندراني) وتثبيتها بشمبر في تطبيق السقف.
19. مراجعة التقويات عند إتصال ألواح التطبيق ببعضها والتأكد من عمل الوصلات بطريقة سليمة .



إستلام حديد التسليح 

أ: حديد تسليح الأساسات :

1. التأكد من نظافة حديد التسليح وعدم وجود صدأ.
2. مراجعة نوع وأقطار حديد التسليح وعددها وأطوالها.
3. تشكيل ورص الحديد طبقاً للرسومات.
4. مراجعة أماكن أشاير حديد الأعمدة وربطها بكانات.
5. مراجعة أقطار وعدد وطول حديد أشاير الأعمدة .
6. التأكد من تربيط الحديد جيداً .
7. تركيب كانة بعيون لأشاير الأعمدة.
8. تركيب كراسي للحديد العلوي.

ب: حديد تسليح الأعمدة والحوائط :

1. التأكد من نظافة حديد التسليح وعدم وجود صدأ.
2. مراجعة نوع وأقطار حديد التسليح وعددها وأطوالها.
3. مراجعة عدد الكانات وتقسيطها وربطها بالأسياخ.
4. التأكد من تركيب كانة بعيون للأعمدة.
5. التأكد من نظافة العامود قبل التقفيل.

ج: حديد تسليح أسقف الخرسانة المسلحة :

1. التأكد من نظافة حديد التسليح وعدم وجود صدأ.
2. مراجعة نوع وقطر وعدد أسياخ حديد التسليح.
3. مراجعة وصلات وأطوال أسياخ حديد التسليح حسب الرسومات.
4. مراجعة أبعاد كانات كمرات السقف وكذلك عددها و تقسيطها على مسافات متساوية حسب الرسومات.
5. وضع بسكوت أسفل حديد تسليح البلاطات وبين الشدة وجوانب الكمرات.
6. ربط حديد تسليح الكمرات العلوي والسفلي مع الكانات بسلك رباط ربطاً جيداً.






أعمال الصب 

أولاً : قبل الصب : 

1. مراجعة وجود معايير للرمل والزلط.
2. مراجعة والتأكد من صلاحية الخلاط للعمل وصلاحية الهزاز للعمل.
3. مراجعة كفاية ونوعية تشوينات الصب : رمل ، زلط ، أسمنت ، مياه.
4. مراجعة وجود مخروط إختبار الـslump وجاهزيته.
5. مراجعة وجود العدد الكافي من فرم مكعبات الخرسانة.
6. مراجعة رش الشدة الخشبية بالماء قبل الصب .
7. مراجعة ترتيب مراحل الصب مع المشرف المسئول عن الصب والفورمجي.
8. مراجعة تحديد أماكن فواصل الصب، فواصل التمدد والإنكماش ، فواصل الهبوط.
9. مراجعة وجود عيار مياه محدد للخرسانة.
10. مراجعة وضع البسكوت أسفل حديد بلاطات السقف وأسفل الحديد السفلي للكمرات وبين أجناب الكمرات وحديد التسليح.
11. عمل سكك مناسبة للصب على إرتفاعات مناسبة.
12. تثبيت مناسيب الصب جيداً لكل عامود والتأكد من وضع المنسوب للفورمجي.
13. التأكد من أن إرتفاع الصب لا يزيد عن 3 أمتار كحد أقصى.

ثانياً : أثناء الصب :

1. مراجعة والتأكد من دقة نسب الخلط وخاصة المياه .
2. التأكد من دمك كل جزء ينتهي صبه جيداً وخاصة الكمرات بدون أن يلامس الهزاز الميكانيكي حديد التسليح قدر الإمكان.
3. التأكد من إتمام فرمجة سطح الخرسانة جيداً للجزء المنتهي منه.
4. قياس سمك البلاطات بإستمرار والتأكد من إنتظام سمك البلاطة حسب المطلوب.
5. رفع الخرسانة الزائدة أولاً بأول قبل الشك والتأكد من إستواء ونظافة كل الأسطح بعد إكتمال الصب.

ثالثاً : بعد الصب :

1. التأكد من إستمرار معالجة الخرسانة لمدة سبعة أيام بعد الصب على الأقل.
2. التأكد من فك الشدات بطريقة صحيحة:
- رش مياه جيداً قبل الفك.
- الفك بإستخدام عتلات وبحرص مع المحافظة على أسطح و زوايا الخرسانة المصبوبة سليمة.
3. متابعة نتائج تكسير مكعبات الخرسانة في جدول متابعة منظم بالتواريخ.



إختبارات الخرسانة 


أ: أثناء الصب 

إختبار الهبوط :
أ: إجراء الإختبار:
1. يستخدم قالب الإختبار القياسي ( مخروط ناقص إرتفاعه 30 سم وقطره السفلي 20سم و العلوي 10 سم).
2. تصب الخرسانة بداخله على أربعة دفعات و تقلب كل دفعة 20 مرة بواسطة السيخ القياسي ( قطر 16 مم وطول 60 سم بنهاية محدبة).
3. بعد تمام ملء القالب يزال مرة واحدة مباشرة برفعه رأسياً لأعلى ويقاس هبوط الخرسانة من إرتفاعها الأصلي ويقارن بالهبوط المحدد في تصميم الخلطة.
ب: تكرار الإختبار :
1. يجري إختبار الهبوط لكل جزء يتم صبه قبل أخذ عينات مكعبات إختبار مقاومة الضغط.
2. يجري إختبار الهبوط لكل 100.0 م3 من الصب المستمر .
3. يجري إختبار الهبوط كلما أثبت الفحص الظاهري عدم تطابق القوام مع القوام المطلوب.
ج: مسئولية إجراء الإختبار :
1. مراقب الخلط هو المسئول عن إجراء إختبار الهبوط بنفسه وبحضور المشرف المسئول.
2. مشرف الصب هو المسئول عن عدم صب أي قلبة يدل فحصها ظاهرياً على عدم مطابقتها للقوام المطلوب وعليه أن يقوم بإجراء إختبار هبوط لها إذا لزم ذلك.
ب: بعد الصب:

إختبار مقاومة الضغط للخرسانة ( تكسير المكعبات ) 

1. يستخدم المكعب القياسي ويملأه على ثلاث مرات يتم دمك كل جزء منها بقضيب الدمك القياسي 25 مرة على الأقل ويتم أخذ 6 عينات على الأقل لكل عنصر إنشائي يتم صبه أو لكل 100 م3 في حالة إستمرار الصب .
2. تفك فرم المكعبات بعد مرور 24 ساعة على الأقل وتحفظ مغمورة في المياه حتى يحين موعد تكسيرها.
3. تقارن نتائج التكسير للمكعبات بمقاومة الضغط المطلوبة طبقاً للأسس التالية:
• مقاومة الخرسانة بعد 3 أيام لا تقل عن 40 % من مقاومة الضغط للمكعبات بعد 28 يوم.

• مقاومة الخرسانة بعد 7 أيام لا تقل عن 75 % من مقاومة الضغط للمكعبات بعد 28 يوم.

• لا تقل نتيجة إختبار أي مكعب عن رتبة الخرسانة المطلوبة ولا يزيد الفرق بين أكبر قراءة وأصغر قراءة عن 25 % من المتوسط.

مسئولية إجراء الإختبار :

• مشرف الصب هو المسئول عن أخذ العينات بنفسه وبحضور المهندس المسئول و الإستشاري إذا أمكن.
• مهندس المكتب الفني بالمشروع هو المسئول عن متابعة نتائج تكسير العينات في مواعيدها.
• مدير المشروع هو المسئول عن إبلاغ مدير التنفيذ في حالة حدوث مشكلة في نتائج المكعبات ومتابعة خطوات حلها.




تعليمات عمل إستلام أعمال الردم




1. التأكد من نظافة قطاع الردم وإستكمال جميع أنواع العزل.
2. التأكد من أن الردم على طبقات محددة الإرتفاع ووجود علامات ظاهرة لتحديد هذه الطبقات.
3. التأكد من غمر الردم بالمياه لمدة 24 ساعة غمرا ً تاماً .
4. التأكد من تمام الدك لكل طبقة على حدة.




إستلام أعمال المباني


أ: إرشادات تنفيذ أعمال المباني :

1. يتم عمل منسوب أفقي ثابت (شرب) وتعليمه على الأعمدة الخرسانية قبل البدء في أعمال المباني.
2. يتم مراقبة نسب خلط مونة المباني.
3. يتم عمل مدماك أرضي بكامل الدور أو الوحدة مع :- 
3-1- إسترباع الغرف.
3-2- تحديد أماكن الفتحات .
3-3- وزن المباني أسفل الكمرات.
4. يتم وضع قوالب الطوب (أول مدماك) على فرشة كاملة من المونة.
5. يتم إستخدام قوالب سليمة بصفة دائمة والتأكد من عدم إستخدام كسور القوالب في البناء قدر الإمكان.
6. يتم تقسيط المداميك على إرتفاع الحوائط بحيث تكون جميع المداميك متساوية وكذلك العراميس.
7. يجب أن ترتفع حوائط المبني بإنتظام بحيث لا يزيد إرتفاع أي جزء عن الآخر بأكثر من 1.5 م في أي وقت ، وينتهي آخر مدماك في منسوب بطنيات الميدات وبلاطات الأسقف والأعتاب و لا تستعمل أجزاء الطوب.
8. يجب تفريغ العراميس بمقدار من 1-2 سم أولاً بأول حتى تساعد على تماسك البياض أو الكحلة .
9. ترش العراميس بالماء بعد تفريغ العراميس ثم تكحل بالمونة.
10. يجب عمل الكحلة من أعلى الحائط إلى أسفله خاصة العراميس الطولية .
11. في حالة البناء بالطوب المفرغ والخفاف يتم عمل 3 مداميك من الطوب المصمت أسفل وأعلى البلاطة المسلحة وكذلك عمل مدماكين في منسوب العتب من الطوب المصمت وأيضاً حول فتحات الشبابيك والأبواب.
12. في حالة الحوائط نصف طوبة تبني المحاكية بجوار العمود الخرسانة بمقاس لا يقل عن 20 سم أما إذا قل المقاس عن ذلك يجب صب المحاكية مع العمود.
13. يتم إستخدام ميزان خيط لمراجعة رأسية الحوائط كل ثلاثة مداميك.
14. في حالة مباني الحوائط الساندة بالطوب المفرغ يتم وضع أسياخ حديد رأسية على مسافات أفقية 1.2 م ويتم ملء البلوكات المار بها أسياخ الحديد بمونة أسمنتية.



ب: إرشادات إستلام أعمال المباني 

1. عدم إستعمال وحدات طوب تالفة .
2. ملأ العراميس الطولية والعرضية .
3. يتم إستخدام " قدة " ألمونيوم بطول 3.00 متر في جميع الإتجاهات لمراجعة إستواء السطح وضمان عدم وجود تربيات في البياض .
4. سمك اللحامات الرأسية والأفقية لا يزيد عن 2 سم .
5. يجب تفريغ لحامات المباني التى سيتم بياضها بعمق حوالي 1 سم.
6. مراجعة تشحيط المباني.
7. تربط قواطيع المباني مع الأعمدة الخرسانية بخوص عرضها لا يقل عن 2.5سم(كانات).
8. يتم طرطشة الأعمدة بعد فكها وتمام معالجتها وقبل بناء الحوائط الملاصقة بوقت كاف يكفي لتصلد الطرطشة .
9. يتم التأكد من تقسيط إرتفاع المباني بحيث لا يكون هناك فاصل يزيد عن 1 سم بين آخر مدماك مباني وبطنيات الكمرات أو بلاطات الأسقف.



إستلام أعمال البياض 


أولاً : الطرطشة والبؤج

يراعى الآتي في أعمال الطرطشة :
1. التأكد من مطابقة نسب مكونات الطرطشة المستعملة للمواصفات و سد جميع الفتحات قبل الطرطشة بورق شكاير.
2. التأكد قبل الطرطشة من تثبيت شرائح شبك ممدد بعرض (10-15 سم) بين أي عنصر خرساني والمباني ، بحيث نصفه يثبت على الخرسانة والآخر على المباني وذلك لمقاومة التمدد والإنكماش الناتج عن تغير درجات الحرارة والرطوبة .
3. لا يقل سمك الطرطشة عن 1/2 سم ( نصف سم).
4. مونة الطرطشة تكون عجينة متماسكة وليست سائلة وترش بالماكينة أو القذف القوي على سطح المباني.
5. عدم وجود حرامية وتجانس الطرطشة.
6. سطح الطرطشة يكون خشن ومدبب لقبول وتماسك طبقة البطانة.
7. يتم رش المياه يومياً صباحاً ومساء مدة لا تقل عن يومين.
يراعى الآتي في أعمال البؤج :
8. يتم عمل البؤج على مسافات لا تزيد على 2.00 متر في الإتجاهين الأفقي والرأسي بإرتفاع نصف متر فوق سطح الأرض وتحت السقف بحوالي نصف متر.
9. يتم مراجعة إستواء البؤج رأسياً بميزان الخيط وأفقياً بالمسطرة الألمونيوم ومراجعة صحة الزوايا القائمة بالزاوية المعدنية .
10. يتم إسترباع أبعاد المسطحات عند عمل البؤج .
11. يتم تكسير البؤج بعد الإنتهاء من البطانة وعمل الترميم مكانها.
ثانياً: بياض التخشين والبطانة :
1. تراجع نسب مكونات مونة بياض البطانة طبقاً للنسب في المواصفات الفنية للمشروع.
2. لا يزيد سمك بياض الحوائط عن 2.5 سم ولا يزيد سمك بياض الأسقف عن 1.5 سم .
3. تدرع البطانة بقدة في الإتجاهات الثلاثة ( أفقية / رأسية / قطرية ) مع التأكد من إستواء القدة ونظافتها.
4. التأكد من عدم وجود فراغات بين القدة والبياض.
5. يتم تخشين السطح بالبروة بعد الإنتهاء من الدرع بالقدة في حالة بياض التخشين وفي حالة البطانة تمشط البطانة قبل جفافها حسب نوع الضهارة عليها.






تعليمات عمل إستلام أعمال الحلوق الخشبية


أولاً : أعمال التوريد :

1. التأكد من مطابقة نوع الخشب للنوع المطلوب من العميل في مواصفات البند (موسكي / زان / أرو) وأنه من أجود صنف منها.
2. التأكد من مطابقة قطاعات الحلوق لمواصفات البند.
3. التأكد من عدم وجود عقد سائبة خبيثة.

ثانياً : أعمال التركيب:

1. التأكد من دهان جميع الحلوق وجهين من السلاقون.
2. التأكد من عزل جانب الحلق المتصل بالمباني بالبيتومين.
3. التأكد من مطابقة أبعاد الحلوق للمقاسات المذكورة في المقايسة وجدول التشطبيات.
4. التأكد من تطابق مستوى الحلق مع مستوى بؤج البياض .
5. التأكد من رأسية القوائم بإستخدام ميزان الخيط وأفقية الجلسة والرأس العليا بإستخدام ميزان المياه وصحة الزوايا القائمة بإستخدام الزاوية المعدنية.
6. التأكد من تثبيت الحلوق جيداً بالكانات في المباني أو مسامير فيشر في الخرسانة.



تعليمات عمل إستلام أعمال الأرضيات
(بلاط السيراميك / ترابيع رخام)


1. التأكد من نظافة السطح المطلوب تبليطه من المخلفات والأخشاب وخلافه.
2. التأكد من وجود منسوب( شرب) للسطح المطلوب تبليطه وخاصة في الأركان.
3. التأكد من إسترباع الحجرات قبل البدء في عملية التركيب وتحديد أماكن الغلايق.
4. التأكد من عمل ميول البلاط الصحيحة وربطها بكل منسوب صرف المياه والمنسوب الخارجي أو درج السلالم ومنسوب جلسات حلوق أبواب البلكونات إن وجدت.
5. التأكد من فرش طبقة رمل نظيف سمكها لا يزيد عن 8 سم قبل البلاط.
6. التأكد من أن سمك المونة المستخدمة في التركيب لا يقل عن 2 سم.
7. التأكد من إستواء السطح النهائي بإستخدام القدة الألمونيوم طول 2.5 م وصحة المنسوب والميول بإستخدام ميزان المياه.
8. التأكد من سلامة وإكتمال سقي البلاط بعد التركيب وعمل الغلايق.



تعليمات عمل إستلام أعمال الصحي الخارجية


أولاً : أعمال التغذية بالمياه :
1. التأكد من رأسية أعمدة التغذية .
2. التأكد من تركيب أربطة ( أفايز ) للمواسير مع الحوائط كل مسافة لا تزيد عن 2 متر مع تثبيتها جيداً في الحوائط والتأكد من وجود مسافة لا تقل عن 3 سم بين أعمدة الصرف والحوائط.
3. التأكد من إختبار الضغط للمواسير بالمياه( الكبس) تحت ضغط 7 كجم/سم2 لمدة نصف ساعة.

ثانياً : أعمال الصرف الرسية ( الزهر والبلاستيك ) :
1. التأكد من رأسية أعمدة التغذية .
2. التأكد من صحة لحامات المواسير مع بعضها طبقاً للمواصفات لكل نوعية بالكشف على عينات أطواق حديدية منها.
3. التأكد من تركيب (أفايز ) للأعمدة مع الحوائط كل مسافة لا تزيد عن 1.5 م مع تثبيتها جيداً في الحوائط .
4. التأكد من إجراء إختبار الضغط بالمياه الكبس لجميع الأعمدة.
5. التأكد من إرتفاع نهايات أعمدة الصرف متر على الأقل بعد نهاية المبني.
6. تغطية جميع الأعمدة بطنابيس من السلك أو المعدن.

ثالثاً : خطوط الصرف الأفقية ( الزهر والفخار)
1. التأكد من وجود منسوب ثابت (شرب) لمراجعة مناسيب خط الصرف منه.
2. التأكد من أن منسوب نهاية خط الصرف أعلى من منسوب حجرة التفتيش أو الخط الرئيسي.
3. التأكد من أن تكون المواسير في خط مستقيم وبميل واحد ثابت مناسب لقطر الماسورة، ( معدل الإنحدار = 1÷ ( 10 × قطر الماسورة بالسم).
4. التأكد من موجود أبواب الكشف والتسليك في أول ونهاية كل خط.
5. التأكد من صحة ميول الفرشة الخرساينة أسفلها.
6. التأكد من إجراء إختبار الضغط بالمياه ( الكبس) وعمل مخروط رأسي يملأ مع الماسورة بالماء وتتم مراقبة منسوب الماء لمدة ساعتين على الأقل.




تعليمات عمل إستلام أعمال عزل الرطوبة


1. التأكد من نظافة أسطح الخرسانة المراد عزلها من الأتربة والمواد الناعمة.
2. التأكد من عدم وجود أي زوائد حديدية أو شمبر في سطح الخرسانة.
3. التأكد من عمل مثلث مونة عند إلتقاء الحوائط مع بلاطات الأسطح.
4. التأكد من عمل وزرة بإرتفاع لا يقل عن 20 سم.
5. التأكد من عدم وجود فتحات أو ثقوب في طبقات الخيش المقطرن.
6. التأكد من أن الخيش مشبع بالبيتومين تماماً.
7. التأكد من عدد طبقات الخيش والبيتومين وتعامد طبقتي الخيش مع بعضهما.




تعليمات عمل إستلام أعمال السيراميك


أولاً : السيراميك الحوائط :

1. التأكد من إسترباع الحوائط وتحديد أماكن الغلايق.
2. التأكد من بروز مستوى الحلوق المسافة اللازمة للتطابق مع مستوى السيراميك.
3. التأكد من طرطشة الحوائط قبل تثبيت السلك.
4. التأكد من أن العراميس الأفقية والرأسية موحدة السمك ومتعامدة ومستقيمة ومتعامدة مع بعضها.
5. التأكد من إستواء السطح النهائي للسيراميك.
6. التأكد من عدم وجود إختلاف في لون البلاط .
7. التأكد من إكتمال وجودة سقية البلاط.
8. التأكد من صحة وجودة غلايق البلاط حول الفتحات وفي الأركان.

ثانياً : سيراميك الأرضيات :

1. التأكد من إسترباع الحوائط وتحديد أماكن الغلايق .
2. التأكد من أن سمك فرشة الرمل أسفل البلاط لا يزيد عن 8 سم.
3. التأكد من إستواء سطح البلاط وصحة الميول على بالوعة الصرف وجودة الغلايق.
4. التأكد من أن العراميس في الإتجاهين موحدة السمك ومستقيمة و متعامدة مع بعضها .
5. التأكد من عدم وجود إختلاف في لون البلاط.
6. التأكد من إكتمال وجودة سقية البلاط.



تعليمات عمل إستلام أعمال الألمونيوم


1. التأكد من مطابقة قطاع الباب أو الشباك للقطاعات الواردة بالمواصفات الخاصة بالمشروع أو العينة المعتمدة.
2. التأكد من مقاسات الأبواب والشبابيك الألمونيوم ومطابقتها لمقاسات وأبعاد جدول التشطيبات.
3. التأكد من وجود جميع الإكسسوارات الخاصة بالأبواب والشبابيك ( البصمة ، العجل، ...إلخ )
4. التأكد من سلامة الوصلات عند الأركان وزاوية الإتصال على 45 درجة وعدم وجود تنوير بها .
5. التأكد من سلامة تسكيك الأبواب والشبابيك.



تعليمات عمل إستلام أعمال الكريتال 



1. التأكد من مطابقة القطاعات الموردة للقطاعات المطلوبة في المواصفات أو العينة المعتمدة.
2. التأكد من مطابقة الأعمال للأبعاد والمقاسات المطلوبة.
3. مراجعة تفاصيل أعمال الكريتال للكوبستات والدرابزين مع التفاصيل الواردة بالمواصفات.
4. التأكد من جودة اللحامات ومتانتها، وعدم وجود زوائد لحام.
5. التأكد من سلامة تسكيك الأبواب والشبابيك الكريتال.



إستلام أعمال بياض الواجهات 

أولاً : الطرطشة والبؤج :

1. التأكد من النظافة التامة حول حوائط الواجهات .
2. يجب رش الواجهة رشاً غزيراً بالماء قبل بدء أعمال الطرطشة و التأكد قبل الطرطشة من تثبيت شرائح شبك ممدد بعرض (10-15 سم) بين أي عنصر خرساني والمباني ، بحيث نصفه يثبت على الخرسانة والآخر على المباني وذلك لمقاومة التمدد والإنكماش الناتج عن تغير درجات الحرارة والرطوبة .
3. التأكد من مطابقة نسب مكونات الطرطشة المستعملة للمواصفات.
4. التأكد من الأمان التام للسقالة على الواجهة .
5. التأكد من وجود ستائر بلاستيك أو ما يشابهها عند العمل بشوارع عمومية أو مناطق سكنية.
6. التأكد من تركيب جميع حلوق الواجهة وكذلك التأكد من إستلامها .
7. التأكد من الإنتهاء من أعمال الصحي وأعمال الكهرباء الخاصة بالواجهة.
8. التأكد من تقطيع جميع الحديد البارز من الكمرات والسقالات والسقف والأعمدة.
9. لا يقل سمك الطرطشة عن نصف سم.
10. مونة الطرطشة تكون عجينة متماسكة وليست سائلة و ترش بالماكينة أو القذف العمودي القوي على الحوائط.
11. عدم وجود حرامية وتجانس الطرطشة .
12. التأكد من أن سطح الطرطشة خشن ومدبب لقبول تماسك طبقة البطانة.
13. يتم رش المياه صباحاً ومساءاً مدة لا تقل عن يومين.
14. يتم عمل بؤج الواجهة على مسافات لا تزيد عن 2 م في الإتجاهين الأفقي والرأسي.
15. التأكد من ضبط السواعي للواجهة.
16. إذا كانت هناك أسلحة أو ما يشابهها يجب إسترباع البؤج الخاص بها أو عمل فارمة خاصة بها.
17. يتم تكسير البؤج بعد الإنتهاء من أعمال البطانة وملء مكانها.

ثانياً : البطانة :

1. تراجع نسب مكونات مونة بياض البطانة طبقاً للنسب في المواصفات الفنية للمشروع.
2. لا يزيد سمك بياض الحوائط عن 2.5 سم ولا يزيد سمك بياض الأسقف عن 1.5 سم. 
3. تدرع البطانة بقدة في الإتجاهات الثلاثة (أفقية / رأسية / قطرية) مع التأكد من إستواء القدة ونظافتها.
4. التأكد من عدم وجود فراغات بين القدة والبياض.


5. يتم تخشين السطح بالبروة بعد الإنتهاء من الدرع بالقدة في حالة بياض التخشين وفي حالة البطانة تمشط البطانة قبل جفافها حسب نوع الضهارة عليها.

6. تمشيط الواجهة قبل جفافها حسب نوع الضهارة عليها.
7. يجب إتمام بياض الجلسات والأميات والأسلحة و خلافه والتأكد من جودتها.
8. يجب رش البطانة بالماء لمدة لا تقل عن 3 أيام.
9. يجب المرور على بطانة الواجهة للإطمئنان على جودتها وعدم وجود تطبيل بها، أو تنميل وخلافه.

ثانياً : الضهارة :

1. تتم الضهارة حسب اللون والنوع المعتمد.
2. نظافة مواسير الصحية من آثار الضهارة.


تعليمات عمل إستلام أعمال الدهانات


1. التأكد من أن جميع البويات المستخدمة بأعمال الدهانات والمعاجين ومكوناتها تفي بالمواصفات القياسية.
2. التأكد من لصق بكر لاصق لحماية الألمونيوم وكذلك تغطية الوزرات وباقي البنود بأغطية واقية قبل البدء في أعمال الدهانات ( مشمع مثلاً).
3. قبل البدء في أعمال الدهانات يجب التأكد من عدم وجود مرمات بياض ، والتأكد من عدم وجود أجزاء مطبلة.
4. قبل البدء في أعمال الدهانات يجب التأكد من تقطيع أشاير الحديد في الأسقف والأعمدة والتقطيب مكانها.
5. التأكد من نظافة الأسطح المراد دهانها من الأتربة والزيوت والشحوم وخلو الأسطح من النتوءات والثقوب واللحامات " ومراشمة الأسطح".
6. يجب تجليخ الحوائط والأسقف المراد دهانها بزيت الكتان النقي.
7. التأكد من أن المعجون على الأسطح شديد الإلتصاق بها وبملء جميع المساحات الموجودة بالأسطح.
8. التأكد من إستواء السكينة الأولى ونعومتها والتأكد من عدم وجود رايش أو بنس بها وأن تكون ناعمة الملمس.
9. التأكد من إعطاء وجه من بوية الزيت مع أكسيد زنك بنسبة 5%.
10. التأكد من سحب السكينة الثانية في إتجاه عمودي على السكينة الأولى و أن تكون ناعمة الملمس وخالية من البنس والرايش وخلافه.
11. التأكد من دهان وجه من بوية الزيت بعد جفاف السكينة الثانية.
12. التأكد من تلقيط الأجزاء المعيبة بعد دهان وجه الزيت.
13. قبل إعطاء الوجه الأخير يجب التأكد من نظافة الأسطح وعدم وجود تسييل أو رايش أو كل ما يعيب الأسطح.
14. التأكد من حرق العقد الموجودة بالنجارة أو دهانها بالجمالكة الثقيلة قبل البدء في أعمال الدهانات ، والتأكد من إزالة البزوز المفككة وعمل بديلها خشب.
15. التأكد من عدم ترك أجزاء كاشفة بالنجارة أو ظهور تمشيط الفرشة في الوجه الأخير .
16. التأكد من تمام دهان الحلوق.

في حالة دهان البلاستيك يتم مراعاة ما سبق ويكون ترتيب الأوجه كما يلي :

1. تجليخ الحوائط بزيت بذرة الكتان النقي.
2. يتم سحب السكينة الأولى .
3. إعطاء وجه من بوية البلاستيك.
4. يتم سحب السكينة الثانية .
5. إعطاء وجه من بوية البلاستيك.
6. تلقيط الحوائط.
7. الوجه الأخير من بوية البلاستيك طبقاً للون المعتمد من الإستشاري.


مراحل إنشاء الطريق

أولاً : مرحلة التصميم الهندسي :

1. يتم إختيار مسار الطريق على أساس الآتي :

أ‌- ناحية إقتصادية (أقل كميات حفر وردم – أقل عوائق وملكيات).
ب‌- ناحية قومية (خدمات لمدن وقرى ...).

1. بعد تحديد المسار يتم رفع مساحي إبتدائي للمسار والمنشآت المحيطة .
2. يتم عمل المنسوب التصميمي بما يحقق أقل كميات حفر وردم ويتلائم مع المنشآت الواقعة في مسار الطريق.

ثانياً : مرحلة التصميم الإنشائي :

يتم تحديد الطبقات وسماكتها ونوعية المواد المستخدمة على حسب الأحمال المتوقعة على الطريق والمواد المتاحة بالطبيعة.

ثالثاً : مرحلة التنفيذ :
2. طبقات الردم Fill embankment :

- تتكون من خليط من المواد الحصوية والطمي والسيلت وتردم على طبقات سمك الطبقة لا يزيد عن (30) سم.
- يمكن الردم بمواد صخرية يكون سمك الطبقة (40)سم أو (50) سم أو (100) سم على حسب قوة الرصاصات المستخدمة ويكون المقاس الأكبر للأحجار لا يزيد عن ثلثي سمك الطبقة.
- يمكن الردم بمواد (رمل ) بشرط عمل (plating) أي عمل حد حاجز من الجانب من المواد الطينية لمنع الرمل من الإنهيار .
- يتم إختبار طبقات الردم مساحياً ومعملياً بعمل تجربة المخروط الرمل (sand cane test) ويشترط أن تكون الكثافة النسبية لا تقل عن (90) % من كثافة البروكتور (أقصى كثافة جافة) في الطبقات التي يكون بعدها عن سطح الطريق > 60 سم.
- ويشترط أن تكون الكثافة النسبية لا تقل عن (95) % للطبقات الأعلى .
- يتم تحديد أقصى كثافة جافة بعمل إختبار بروكتور عن طريق أخذ عينات من المواد المستخدمة في الردم ووضعها في جهاز البروكتور ودكها على ثلاث طبقات في كل مرة تضرب (25) ضربة . ويتم تحديد الكثافة الجافة في كل حالة ويتم رسم المنحنى الذي منه يتم تحديد أقصى كثافة جافة ونسبة المياه المثلى (O.M.C) .







3. طبقة القاعدة : Sub grade :

وتوضع فوق آخر طبقة من طبقات الردم وتتكون من مواد أعلى جودة من طبقات الردم ويكون تصنيفها (A2-4 &A-1-a & A-1-6 ) أحد التصنيفات الثلاثة ويكون سمكها في حدود (20) سم أو حسب التصميم ويتم خلطها بالماء ودمكها لنسبة كثافة لا تقل عن (98) % حسب كثافة البروكتور التي تعمل بنفس طريقة طبقات الردم . ويتم إختبارها كذلك مساحياً.

4. طبقة الأساس الحصوي : Agg. Base Caurse :

وتتكون من مواد حجرية مكسرة بالكسارات ومتدرجة وصلدة ويتم خلطها بالماء وفردها بإستخدام الفرادة Finisher وتدمك بالرصاصات الميكانيكية .
تكون نسبة الكثافة الجافة لها لا تقل عن (100) % من إختبار بروكتور .
توجد هذهالطقة في الطرق السريعة والمطارات فقط أما الطرق الزراعية فيتم وضع الأسفلت فوق طبقة القاعدة مباشرة دون عمل طبقة أساس حصوية.

5. طبقة التشريب : Prime coat :

وهي عبارة عن (MC) أسفلت مخلوط به كيروسين يتم رشه فوق طبقة الأساس قبل وضع الأسفلت بـ (48) ساعة على الأقل ويكون معدله من 0.65 لتر/م2 إلى 1.75 لتر /م2.

6. طبقة الأساس الأسفلتية : B.B.C :

وهي طبقة الأسفلت الأولى وتوضع فوق الـ M.C وتتكون من مواد حجرية مكسرة ومتدرجة مخلوطة بالبيتومين وأقصى حجم لها 1.5 بوصة وتكون سماكتها من (6) سم إلى (10) سم حسب التصميم وتتميز عن طبقة الأسفلت الثانية (السطحية ) بأنها أكثر خشونة و يتم إنتاجها من الخلاطة عند درجة حرارة 160 ْم + 5 ْم وتفرد بواسطةالفرادة (Finisher) ويتم دمكها بمراحل حديدية وهراسات كاوتش.
7. طبقة اللصق (R.C) Tack Coat :

ويتكون من إضافة الجازولين على البيتومين.
ويتم رشه على طبقة الأسفلت الأولى تمهيداً لعمل الطبقة الثانية بهدف لصق الطبقتين ببعضهما البعض ويرش عند درجة حرارة 80 – 95 ْم ومعدل الرش 0.1 إلى 0.2 لتر/م2.
- زيادة معدل الرش تؤدي إلى ظهور بقع بيتومين (bleeding) على سطح الأسفلت النهائي.
- قلة معدل الرش تؤدي إلى زحف الطبقة الثانية وتكون شروخ هلالية في الأسفلت.

كيفية تحديد معدل الرش لكل من M.C & R.C :

يتم تجهيز لوح من الصاج مقاسه 1×1 متر ويتم قياس وزنه بدقة يوضع على الطريق وتتحرك سيارة الرش لتعبر من فوقه ثم يتم وزنه مرة أخرى حيث يكون فرق الوزن هو معدل الرش . يتم نقص أو زيادة سرعة السيارة حتى يتم الحصول على السرعة التي تؤدي إلى المعدل المطلوب ويتم الرش بهذه السرعة.

8. طبقة الأسفلت السطحية : Wearing course :

هي طبقة الأسفلت النهائية ويكون سمكها من 3 - 5سم حسب الأحمال المعرض لها الطريق ويتم فردها بعد رش طبقة R.C مباشرة ويتم فردها عند درجة حرارة 160+5 ْم وتتكون من البيتومين مخلوط مع أحجار ناتجة عن تكسير بالكسارات ويكون أقصى مقاس لها ثلاثة أرباع بوصة . وهي ناعمة عن الطبقة الأولى .
ويتم دمكها بنفس طريقة دمك الطبقة الأسفلتية الأولى ويتم إختبارها بعد ذلك بأخذ أكوار لتحديد السمك والدمك كما يتم إختبار نعومة السطح بإستخدام جهاز (R.D) حيث أنه حسب مواصفات وزارة النقل السعودية يجب أن تحقق أقل من 1.2 ملم وفي حالة 1.2 – 1.6 يتم القبول بنسبة خصم وفي حالة > 1.6 ملم يتم إزالة الأسفلت وعمل أسفلت جديد على حساب المقاول.


----------



## تامرالمصرى (4 مارس 2008)

انا باعتذر بشدة واستاذن ان اضع هذا الكنز الثمين فى ملف وورد واضعه فى المنتدى فى نفس الموضوع حتى يسهل تحميله للاخوة المشاركين والاحتفاظ به ايضا
وبالفعل كل يوم تثبت انك موسوعة عظيمة فى كل التخصصات


----------



## الجنزوري محمد (4 مارس 2008)

ممـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــتاز يا بش مهندس حازم استفدت من المشارة دي فعلا

واشكرأخي تامر على البادرة الجميلة


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (4 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير اخونا المعطاء محمود حازم عياد

جعل الله نفعك للجميع 
في موازين حسناتك بكل خير

والشكر موصول الى الاخ الفاضل المهندس/ جمال السيد
جزاه الله كل خير


----------



## wessamahmed (5 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم


----------



## م. زيد (6 مارس 2008)

مشاركة ممتازة كعادتك أستاذنا محمود، ولها بالطبع أهمية كبيرة لمهندسينا الشباب، نظراً لاحتياجهم لها في موقع العمل. 
وجدت أنه من المناسب أن تجمع في ملف، فاحترامي وتقديري للزميل تامر المصري لجمعها في ملف، ولكني أرى أن ملف (pdf) التالي أكثر وضوحاً، وشكراً مقدماً لسماحك لي بجمعها في ملف.

أتمنى أن تستمر هذه الجهود فيما يتعلق بالأعمال الميدانية، مع مزيد من التفصيل والتوضيح بالصور، لأن ذلك سيساهم كثيراً في رفع كفاءة المهندسين عامة، والشباب منهم خاصة.


----------



## hamada_2112 (15 مارس 2008)

تمام اوي الشغل الجميل ده


----------



## م/ سرور (15 مارس 2008)

مشكووووور كثييييييررر


----------



## م.محمد البعجري (30 مارس 2008)

مشكووور بارك الله فيكم وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## Amin Sorour (31 مارس 2008)

كلام جامد جدا


----------



## راضيه (3 أبريل 2008)

thanks a lot:12:


----------



## دعيج (3 أبريل 2008)

الله يجزاك خيررررررررر...


----------



## م أحمد نبيل (5 أبريل 2008)

شكر ملؤه الاحترام والدعاء بالتوفيق للأخ محمود حازم عياد 
ولا انسى اخواني تامر المصري وم زيد
من الشكر


----------



## هاني سليمان (5 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Burhan Muhammed Sh (7 أبريل 2008)

مشكووور حبيبى بارك الله


----------



## صقر مأرب (14 أبريل 2008)

*نشكر جميع من شارك بأي موضوع مهم يخدم في الحياه العمليه ذو علاقه بأدارة عمل المشاريع خصوصا الطرق كما أطلب من جميع زملاء المهنه من لديه نموذج محاسبي موقعي بالاكسل أوغيره يتم من خلاله حصر جميع الحسابات الداخله والخارجه من مشروع طريق (مثلا) كلفة معدات +مشتروات+ مواد+عماله +أجور+نفقات+000الى أخره يرسله على بريدي هذا alakeely22) مع خالص تقديري للجميع * في ********


----------



## جمال السيد (15 أبريل 2008)

على فكرة هذه المذكرة من إعداد المهندس الإنشائي جمال السيد وكنت أرجو أن ننسب الفضل لأهله وأرجو التصحيح فهذا لا يليق بالمهندسين أن نسرق الجهود خاصة أنني عرضتها في معظم المواقع الهندسية منذ 4 سنوات وقد تم إعدادها منذ ثماني سنوات 000أرجو أن نتسم بالصدق مع الشكر وللعلم هي متوفرة لدي لمن أراد


----------



## تامرالمصرى (15 أبريل 2008)

اخى الحبيب جمال السيد اولا انى احبك فى الله
ثانيا راجع اخى الحبيب قراءة الموضوع ستجد المهندس الحبيب محمود عياد ستجده يذكر ان المشاركة منقولة من منتدى اخر ولم ينسبها ابدا لنفسه وعذرا انه لم يعرف اسم صاحبها لكننا سعداء جدا بمعرفة صاحبها ومعرفتك ونرجو منك استمرار التواصل والعطاء معنا وان نكون اول من يحظى بملفاتك القيمة والتى ستكتب مباشرة باسمك ولن نكون فى حاجة ان ننقلها من منتديات اخرى وفى النهاية نحن فخورين بانضمامك الينا


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (15 أبريل 2008)

أعتذر بشدة عن عدم ذكر أسم صاحب الموضوع الأصلى ولكنى كتبت علية مقتبس من موقع هندسى لذلك يشرفنى أن أضع أسم الزميل جمال السيد على الموضوع


----------



## جمال السيد (16 أبريل 2008)

أخي الحبيب جزاك الله خيرا على اهتمامك بالتوضيح ووالله ما قصدت الإساءة أو التجريح ولكني فهمت خطأ أنكم تنسبون مجهودي لكم وأشكر لكم حسن الخلق وكذلك أشكر لإدارة هذا الموقع سرعة التوضيح والأدب الجم الذي أخجلني وهذا ظننا بكم وأكرر اعتذاري لكم جميعا على سوء الفهم وأدعو الله عز وجل لكم بالتوفيق والسداد وأن يجري الله على يديكم الخير والنفع وأن يجمعنا دائما على كل خير وجزاكم الله خيرا 00000م \ جمال السيد


----------



## جمال السيد (16 أبريل 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا واقبلوا اعتذاري وأرجو توضيح ما قصدت وهو فقط تأكيد على مبدأ وأعلم أنكم أحرص الناس على ذلك ولكن هي التذكرة فقط وحبي واعتذاري لكم جميعا وأعتذر للجميع وأسأل الله أن يعفو عنا جميعا وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## تامرالمصرى (16 أبريل 2008)

اخونا الحبيب جمال السيد لا شىء يوجب الاعتذار فانت بعد استمرارك معنا فى المنتدى ستعلم كم هى روح الود والايثار والمحبة التى تجمع اسرة المنتدى وبما انك فعلا عضو معنا فهذا يشملك بالطبع ولا عيب ان حدث سوء تفاهم فسرعان ما نتسامح حتى بلا اعتذار اخيرا وليس اخرا نحن سعداء بوجودك معنا ولنا عندك فقط رجاء اللا تنقطع ابدا عن المشاركة فى المنتدى وان نظل جميعا معا على تواصل


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (16 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيك اخونا تامر المصري

متميز فعلا

اخونا الفاضل م جمال السيد
اهلا بك في ملتقانا جميعا

ونتشرف باخوتك لنا فيه​


----------



## eng.amani (16 أبريل 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## مالك ردمان (16 أبريل 2008)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (19 أبريل 2008)

*زميل وعضو رائع*

عضو رائع ومميز م / جمـــال السيد أنت مكسب لملتقى المهندسين العرب وأشكر الصدفه التى جلعتنى أستعين بملفك الجبار لتدور الأيام وتشترك معنا فى هذه الكوكبه من المهندسين أرجو أن تستمر مساهماتك الجبارة يا عزيزى​


----------



## جمال السيد (20 أبريل 2008)

أخي الحبيب مهندس محمود جزاكم الله خيرا كثيرا على هذه المجاملة التي لا أستحقها وهذا كرم منكم ودرس آخر نتعلمه منكم والله يعلم أني أنا المستفيد من تواجدي معكم سواء استفادة علمية أو استفادة أخلاقية والله يجمعنا دائما على الخير ويوفقنا جميعا لما يحب ويرضى 000جزاكم الله خيرا وأشكركم ثانية على هذه الروح العظيمة الواضحة في كل أعضاء هذا الملتقى الرائع واسمح لي أن أنقل هذا البيت الرائع لأحد الشعراء وكأنه قاله لملتقاكم :
أيا مركز النور فيك اللقاء 00000وفيك المحبة فيك النقاء
وفيك تجمع شمل الشباب000000فصرت بحق لهم ملتقى
فأنتم كذلك مركزا للنور والعلم والنفع للجميع أسأل الله أن يصلح بكم حال الأمة وأن يدخر لكم كل هذا المجهود الرائع والروح الأكثر روعة في موازينكم يوم لقاه 000اللهم آمين


----------



## حسن احمد (20 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------



## seeker (22 أبريل 2008)

مشكور على المجهود و إذا امكن تدعيمه بالصور حتى يستفاد حديث التخرج


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (22 أبريل 2008)

اشكر كل المجهودات المبذولة وعشتم جميعا ذخراا للمهنة


----------



## ايمن نور (24 أبريل 2008)

شكرا لك اخي على هذه النصائح والتعليمات الذهبية


----------



## مسلم (19 يوليو 2008)

مشكورين إخواني على مجهودكم الرائع


----------



## ابو الخير اديب (22 يوليو 2008)

مشكور على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## م/أسامة (25 يوليو 2008)

مجهودات رائعة ومشاركات جيدة وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## body55 (25 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك أخى الفاضل ةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة


----------



## احمد النونو (29 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا ونفعك الله ونحن بما تعلمنا وعلمنا


----------



## plannini (31 أغسطس 2008)

*جزاك الله خيرا*

شكرا*على*هذا*المجهود*الرائع*
.wysiwyg { background-attachment: scroll; background-repeat: repeat; background-position: 0% 0%; background-color: #f5f5ff; background-image: none; color: #000000; font-family: Arial; font-style: normal; font-variant: normal; font-weight: 700; font-size: 11pt; line-height: normal } .wysiwyg a:link, .wysiwyg_alink { text-decoration: none } .wysiwyg a:visited, .wysiwyg_avisited { text-decoration: none } .wysiwyg a:hover, .wysiwyg a:active, .wysiwyg_ahover { text-decoration: none } p { margin: 0px; } .inlineimg { vertical-align: middle; }


----------



## body55 (30 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله بك وجزاك خيرا وجعل ما تقدمه في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## عادل رحمو (20 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خير الجزاء


----------



## adOOOl (19 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكوور على المجهود الرائع والجهد الممتاز في نشر المعلومات ومشاركة الجميع فيها


----------



## جمال السيد (20 نوفمبر 2008)

ما زلت بانتظار الملاحظات والنصائح والاقتراحات على هذه المذكرة للتنقيح وإعادة الصياغة وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## جمال السيد (20 نوفمبر 2008)

أرجو في حال وجود أية إضافات أو اقتراحات التكرم بإرسالها على نفس الموضوع ليراها الجميع للإفادة الكاملة وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## زياد جاسم (1 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا ووفقكم الله


----------



## body55 (11 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور جزاك الله خيرccccccccccccccccccccccccc


----------



## ايمن حسين (7 يونيو 2009)

جزى الله خير الجزاء كل من ساهم فى هذا العمل


----------



## alpastel (22 يونيو 2009)

iiiiuyuyuyuyuyuyiuiu


----------



## هديل كريم (22 يونيو 2009)

شكرا لهذا الجهد الرائع ورزقكم الله بما تحبونه وهداكم لما يحبه ويرضاه


----------



## م.احمد التعلب (26 يونيو 2009)

موضوع جيد جدا
بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng_houssam (27 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله بكم اخواني على هذه المشاركة


----------



## عبدةو (27 يونيو 2009)

شكرا للمهندس جمال السيد


----------



## حسن احمد (27 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا ووفقك


----------



## جمال السيد (30 يونيو 2009)

وفق الله الجميع لما فيه الخير للأمة ولما يرضيه سبحانه وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عادل الفيصل (15 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله بجهودك اخي العزيز


----------



## م/السلوكي 2015 (15 يوليو 2009)

بصراحه
هو في تعليق بس
وهو على كلمه
المهندس الأنشائى الكبير جدا" / جمـــال السيد

هو بصراحه مش كبير جدا ولا حاجه
ده 
جااامد
وبجد المجهود ده اخذ منه وقت
وطبعا انا اتعلمت منه كتير بنفسي
مش من الكتاب
بس من الواقع
لاني قابلته في الواقع واتعاملت معاه
راجل مجتهد
مثقف
وبيحب شغله
ونحسبة كذلك ولا نزكيه على الله
واني احبه في الله
وطبعا مشكور الاخ الى نزل الملفات بتعته والعمل بتاعه علشان الاخوه كلهم يستفادو منه


----------



## جمال السيد (19 يوليو 2009)

حبيب قلبي في الله المهندس المبدع السلوكي2015 ..........وحشتني جدا ومنتظر تطمني على آخر أخبارك ....وجزاك الله خيرا على هذه الكلمات الرقيقة ولكن للعلم أنا من تعلمت منك وخليها ف سرك ولا تخبر أحدا بذلك ...... وأسأل الله لنا ولك التوفيق والتميز دائما .......ويعلم الله أني أحبك في الله .....وجزى الله الجميع خير الجزاء على مشاركاتهم وتعليقاتهم النبيلة .
ورجاء لا تنسونا من دعوة صالحة بظهر الغيب عسى الله أن يتقبل من أحدكم ويعفو عني ... وما زلت بانتظار نصائحكم وإرشاداتكم .


----------



## مهندس طرق مرور (30 يوليو 2009)

حقيقة...لا اعرف كيف اعبر عن شكري العميق لكل فرد في هذا الموقع الرائع
لكل مشرف 
لكل عضو
لكل من يتعب ويزودنا بالمعلومات
الف تحية شكر


----------



## medhat ismail (5 أغسطس 2009)

اشكركم جزيلا علي هذا المجهود الفعال والذي يؤدي لرفع مستوي المهندسين العرب


----------



## حـسن (8 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خير

الله يجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## م/محمد يحيى حطروم (14 أغسطس 2009)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء 
وغفر الله ذنوبكم وذنوب كل من شارك في هذا المتدى الرائع 
وأسأل الله عز وجل أن يدخلنا جميعاً الجنة برحمتة وهو القادر عليه


----------



## مهندس طرق مرور (14 أغسطس 2009)

الف شكررررررر للجميع
بالتوفيق


----------



## كيان الاماكن (15 أغسطس 2009)

Good Job thanks to you all
ياسلاام لو كان مدعم بالصور لكل بند ويتعمل كتيب


----------



## body55 (21 أغسطس 2009)

جزى الله خير الجزاءموضوع جيد جدا
بارك الله فيك


----------



## body55 (3 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك ومجهود طيب
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## م. السعيد (12 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكورين على هالتعب والمجهود الواضح وشكر يخض الكاتب وكل من ساهم بنشر الموضوع او جمعه لنا كي نستفيد منه وخاصه من هم مثلي مهندسين مبتدئين 
وارجو ممن يستطيع تزويدنا بمثل هذه المعلومات القيمه مع الصور لان بعض المصطلحات تختلف من بلد لبلد فصور وضح لنا اكثر 
جزاك اله عنا كل خير


----------



## م. السعيد (12 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير


----------



## المقياس (14 سبتمبر 2009)

بسم الله ماشاء الله ...ولا اجمل من كدة


----------



## مهنديان (16 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيكم اخ محمد واخ تامر على هذا الابداع ونفعنا الله بكما انشاء الله وجعله في ميزان حسناتكم
مهند الخزرجي


----------



## محمد المختارعربى (11 أكتوبر 2009)

جعل الله نفعك للجميع 
في موازين حسناتك بكل خير


----------



## محمد المختارعربى (11 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير على هذا الموضوع المهم ونرجو ان تكون هناك موضوعات اخري للطرق والصرف الصحي


----------



## hermione (22 ديسمبر 2009)

الله ينور يا جماعه فعلا الشغل ممتاز ومجهود رائع


----------



## غانم دياب قطب (23 ديسمبر 2009)

اشكرك يا اخى ممكن معدلات تنفيذ معدات الطرق اليومية(جريدر +هراس )طبقة الاساس 
(هينشر +هراس) طبقات الاسفلت )
معدل التشغيل اليومى لكل معدة


----------



## ibrahimelmogy (23 ديسمبر 2009)

مجهود رائع


----------



## احمد_سلوم (24 ديسمبر 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم*​


----------



## م.مدني (28 ديسمبر 2009)

حفظكم الله جميعاً


----------



## al araby 82 (16 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيراااا


----------



## احمد_سلوم (17 فبراير 2010)

*مشكووور بارك الله فيكم وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم*​


----------



## عادل ندى محمود (6 أبريل 2010)

الجزء ( 1 ) : عام

1/1 يتضمن القسم
‌أ- الحفر والردم والدمك وكذلك تسوية الموقع حسب الموضح بالرسومات والموصف في هذا القسم.

1/2 المراجع
أ-
ASTM
الجمعية الأمريكية للاختبار والمواد

ASTM D 422
تحليل حجم حبيبات التربة

ASTM D 698
وسائل الاختبار لعلاقات الرطوبة – الكثافة للتربة وخليط ركام التربة باستخدام مطرقة 5.5 باوند (2.49 كيلوجرام ) تسقط من ارتفاع 12 بوصة (305 مم)

ASTM D 1556
كثافة التربة فى الموقع باستخدام طريقة مخروط الرمل

ASTM D 1557
علاقات الرطوبة – الكثافة للتربة وخليط ركام التربة باستخدام مطرقة 10 باوند (4.54 كيلوجرام) تسقط من ارتفاع 18 بوصة (457 مم)

ASTM D 2167
الكثافة ووزن وحدة الحجم للتربة في الموقع باستخدام طريقة البالون المطاطى

ASTM D 2216
تعيين المحتوى المائى (الرطوبة ) للتربة ، والصخر ، وخليط ركام التربة بالمعمل

ASTM D 2487
تصنيف التربة للأغراض الهندسية.

ASTM D 2937
كثافة التربة فى الموقع باستخدام طريقة الاسطوانة المدقوقة

ASTM D 4318
حد السيولة ، حد الليونة ومعامل الليونة للتربة

ASTM D 4253
النهاية العظمى لمعامل الكثافة للتربة باستخدام طاولة الاهتزاز

ASTM E 548
الدليل القياسى للظواهر العامة المستخدمة لتقييم المعمل
ب-
AASHTO
الجمعية الأمريكية لموظفي الطرق السريعة والنقل

AASHTO M145
تصنيف التربة وخليط ركام التربة لأغراض إنشاء الطرق العامة

AASHTO T180
علاقات الرطوبة – الكثافة للتربة باستخدام مطرقة دمك وزن 10 باوند (4.54 كجم) تسقط من ارتفاع 18 بوصة (457مم)

AASHTO T191
طريقة الاختبار لتعيين الكثافة فى الموقع لطبقة أساس مدموكة تحتوى على أحجام كبيرة من ركام خشن


1/3 التقديمات
‌أ- تقارير الاختبار ( الحفر ، الردم ، التسوية )
1- تقدم نسخ من التقارير الآتية:
‌أ) تقارير اختبار مواد التربة متطابقة مع المتطلبات الموصفة تحت ضمان الجودة.
‌ب) تقارير اختبار الكثافة بالموقع .
‌ج) منحنى علاقة الرطوبة المثلى – الكثافة بمعدل واحد لكل نوع من أنواع التربة التى تستخدم للردم أو إعادة الردم.
‌ب- يسند الحفر الذى يزيد عمقه عن 1.5 متر بألواح ويدعم . يتم تقديم رسومات وحسابات لتصميم ألواح سند الحفر والدعم.

1/4 ضمان الجودة
‌أ- اللوائح والمواصفات القياسية : يتم إجراء أعمال الحفر بالتطابق مع المتطلبات القابلة للتطبيق للائحة البناء الموحدة (UBC ) واللوائح والمواصفات القياسية لهيئات السلطات ذات الاختصاص القياسية.
‌ب- خدمات الاختبار : يتم تعيين معمل اختبار مؤهل مستقل معتمد من المهندس لإجراء الاختبارات الموصفة في هذا القسم أثناء إجراء الأعمال الترابية وكذلك الاختبارات الإضافية التى تجرى لتعيين نوعية العمل إذا طلب ذلك بواسطة المهندس.
- منحنى الدمك : يتطابق مع مقاييس ASTM D 1557 .
- حد السيولة : يتطابق مع مقاييس ASTM D 4318 .
- حد الليونة : يتطابق مع مقاييس ASTM D 4318 .
- محتوى الرطوبة بالموقع : يتطابق مع مقاييس ASTM D 2216 .
- تحليلات حجم الجزئيات : تتطابق مع مقاييس ASTM D 422 .
- تصنيف التربة: تتطابق مع مقاييس ASTM D 2487 .
‌ج- مطابقة اختبارات الجودة : بناء على تقارير المعاينة والاختبار ، إذا لم تفى طبقة القاعدة (Subgrade) أو الردم أو إعادة الردم بالمتطلبات الموصفة ، فإن تلك المواد تعتبر تالفة وترفض. يتم حفر المواد المرفوضة ويورد بدلا منها مواد جديدة مقبولة لتحل محل المواد المرفوضة وتدمك المواد الجديدة حسب الموصف. ويعاد اختبار المواد التى أعيد دمكها وتكرر هذه العملية حسب الضروري حتى يتم الحصول على الدمك حسب الموصف.
‌د- يتم اتباع توصيات تقرير دراسات التربة للمشروع.

1/5 احتياطات العمل
‌أ- معلومات الموقع : البيانات الموضحة أوضاع ما تحت السطح لا يقصد منها أنها تمثل أو تضمن الدقة أو الاستمرارية بين الجسات الاختبارية للتربة . ويجب أن يفهم صراحة أن المهندس لن يكون مسئولا عن التفسيرات والاستنتاجات المستنبطة من ذلك بواسطة المقاول. والبيانات تم وضعها لإفادة المقاول . ويمكن للمقاول عمل جسات اختبارية إضافية وأى أعمال استكشافية أخرى بدون أى تكلفة على المالك.
‌ب- التحكم في الضوضاء والغبار : تستخدم وسائل مناسبة ولازمة لتخفيف الغبار وتصاعد الأقذار والضوضاء الغير ملائمة . ويتم إجراء الرش والبلل الضروريين لموقع الإنشاء لمنع انتشار الغبار.

‌أ- المرافق القائمة
1- يتم تحديد مواقع المرافق الموجودة تحت الأرض فى مناطق العمل ، وإذا كان الأمر يتطلب بقاء المرافق فى موضعها ، فيتم تأمين وسائل مناسبة للحماية اثناء تنفيذ الأعمال الترابية.
2- فى حالة مقابلة تمديدات مواسير أو أى مرافق أخرى غير مسجلة أو مسجلة تسجيلا غير صحيح أثناء الحفر ، فيتم الرجوع إلى شركة المرافق المختصة للإرشادات. يتم التعاون مع المهندس ومع شركات المرافق لإبقاء الخدمات والتسهيلات عاملة. يتم إصلاح المرافق التى يتم إتلافها بطريقة مرضية لشركة المرافق المختصة.
‌ب- استخدام المتفجرات
1- لا يسمح باستخدام المتفجرات.
‌ج- حماية الأشخاص والممتلكات
1- يتم وضع حواجز على الحفريات المكشوفة التى تنفذ كجزء من هذا العمل ويتم وضع أضواء تحذير . يتم تشغيل أضواء التحذير حسب توصيات السلطات المختصة.
2- يتم حماية المنشآت والمرافق والممرات الجانبية ، والرصف والتسهيلات الأخرى من التلف الناتج عن الهبوط ، الحركة الجانبية ، التقويض ، وتجريف التربة بفعل المياه ومن الأخطار الأخرى الناتجة عن الأعمال الترابية.
‌د- الأوضاع الراهنة : قبل بدء العمل في الموقع ، يتم التحقق من توافق الأوضاع الراهنة مع الأوضاع المحددة ويتم إخطار المهندس كتابة بشأن أى تناقض قد يكتشف ، حيث أن بدء العمل بدون الإخطار يشكل قبولا للأوضاع الراهنة بدون آي تكاليف إضافية.


جزء ( 2 ) : المنتجات

2/1 مواد التربة
‌أ- مواد الردم وإعادة الردم
1- المواد الملائمة
‌أ) المواد المصنفة GW ، GP ، GM ، SM ، SW و SP حسب مقاييس ASTM D 2487.

‌أ) المواد التى تتطابق مع مقاييس AASHTO M 145 فئة A-1 ، A-2 أو A-3 .
‌ب) الجير ورماد الأفران عند استخدامها عوامل تثبيت.
2- المواد الغير ملائمة
‌أ) المواد التي تطابق مقاييس ASTM D 2487 فئة CH ، CL ، MH ، PT ، OH و OL .
‌ب) المواد الغير معرفة أعلاه مواد ملائمة.
3- تكون مواد الردم خالية من الصخور او الحصى الأكبر من 150 مم بآي مقاس والمخلفات والنفايات والمواد العضوية والمواد الضارة الأخرى . محتوى المواد الناعمة ( الطمي والطين ذات حبيبات تمر من منخل رقم 200 الأمريكى والذى يعادل قطر حبيباتها 75 ميكرون) يجب أن تقل عن 15 % بالوزن. ومواد الردم يجب أن يكون لها تدرج حبيبى بحيث تمر من منخل 8/3 بوصة (9.5مم) بنسبة 100% . يتم اتباع توصيات تقرير دراسة التربة.
‌ب- التربة العلوية المقبولة : التربة العلوية المقبولة تشمل التربة العلوية المختارة من مواد تربة علوية محفورة والتى تمثل تربة محلية تنتج نموا كثيفا للمحاصيل ، والحشائش وأى مزروعات أخرى ، وتكون خالية بدرجة مناسبة من التربة التي تقع تحتها، وكتل الطين ، والأعشاب الضارة ، والفضلات المبعثرة ، والأغصان المقطوعة ، والجذور المتلبدة ، والمواد السامة ، أو آي مواد تضر بنمو النبات أو التى تعوق التسوية ، الغرس ، أو أعمال الصيانة . يجب ألا تحتوى التربة العلوية على أحجار بنسبة تزيد عن 5% بالحجم أو على أشياء أخرى يزيد قطرها عن 25 مم لأى بعد لها للمناطق التى تبذر فيها البذور الحقلية وعن 12 مم لأى بعد لها في المناطق التي تبذر فيها الحشائش.
‌ج- مواد المحجر : عندما لا يمكن الحصول على مواد مناسبة بكميات كافية من الحفريات المطلوبة، يتم الحصول على مواد معتمدة من مصادر معتمدة خارج حدود المشروع على نفقة المقاول ومواد المحجر يجب أن تتطابق مع المتطلبات الموصفة لمواد الردم وإعادة الردم . ويشترط لمواد المحجر أن تكون معتمدة من المهندس بناء على تقارير الاختبار التى تجرى حسب ما تم وصفه في هذا القسم.

‌أ- ردم الصرف : يكون مغسول ، خليط متساوي التدرج الحبيبي من كسر الأحجار أو كسر الحصى أو الحصى الذى يمر بنسبة 100% من منخل 38 مم ويمر بنسبة لا تزيد عن 5% من منخل رقم 4 .
‌ب- مواد طبقة ماتحت الأساس : طبقا لـ AASHTO M 147 درجة B ، خليط متدرج طبيعيا أو صناعيا من حصى طبيعى أو كسر حصى ، كسر حجر ، أو كسر خبث ، أو رمل طبيعى أو مسحوق.
‌ج- يجب اتباع توصيات تقرير التربة.

جزء ( 3 ) : التنفيذ

3/1 الحفر
‌أ- تحفر المواد التى يتم مصادفتها مهما كانت طبيعتها إلى الخطوط والميول حسب الموضح ويشمل الحفر إزالة والتخلص من العوائق على سطح الأرض ، والمنشآت الموجودة تحت الأرض وباقى المواد التى يتم مصادفتها.
‌ب- الحفر الغير معتمد : يتكون من إزالة المواد تحت مناسيب أو أبعاد الأرض السفلية المحددة بدون توجيه خاص من المهندس. ويكون الحفر غير المعتمد على نفقة المقاول.
1- تحت الأساسات والقواعد أو الحوائط الساندة ، يملأ الحفر الغير معتمد بواسطة إمداد منسوب قاع القواعد أو الأساسات المحدد إلى أسفل منسوب الحفر بدون تغيير المنسوب الأعلى المطلوب لها.
2- فى أى مكان آخر ، يتم ردم ودمك الحفر الغير معتمد حسب ما هو موصف للحفر المعتمد ما لم تكن توجيهات المهندس خلاف ذلك.
‌ج- الحفر الإضافى عندما يصل الحفر إلى أسفل مناسيب الأرض السفلية المطلوبة ، يقوم المهندس بالمعاينة وفقا للمتطلبات.
1- في حالة وجود مواد غير مناسبة للتحميل عند مناسيب أسفل الحفر المطلوبة ، يتم امتداد الحفر لعمق 300 مم ويستبدل ناتج الحفر بمواد ماتحت الأساس الموصفة وحسب تعليمات المهندس.
2- فى المناطق التى يوجد بها مواد غير مناسبة (السبخة) التى يكون امتداد الحفر عندها لعمق 300مم غير كاف لإزالة المواد الغير مناسبة للتحميل ، يتم زيادة الحفر لأسفل حسب المطلوب مع إنشاء رصيف عمل باستخدام مواد ماتحت الأساس الموصفة لعمق 300مم ثم تستخدم مواد ردم صخرية. ويوضع الردم حتى مسافة 300مم تحت منسوب طبقة تحت الأرضية الموضحة بالرسومات في طبقات لا يزيد سمك كل منها عن 200مم. ويتم الاستمرار فى الردم حتى منسوب طبقة القاعدة أو إلى المنسوب النهائى باستخدام مواد الردم الموصفة حسب الموضح بالرسومات.

‌أ- ثبات الحفريات : يجب أن تتطابق ميول جوانب الحفر مع الآتى :
1- ميول القطع الطبيعى 1 : 1.
2- ميول الردم المدموك 1.5 : 1.
3- ميول الردم غير المدموك 2 : 1.
يتم الدعم ووضع شكالات عندما لا يمكن عمل ميول للحفر بسبب عدم وجود فراغ كافى أو بسبب عدم ثبات المواد التى يتم حفرها . ويتم إبقاء جوانب وميول الحفر فى حالة آمنة حتى إكمال الردم.
‌ه- أعمال الدعم ووضع الشكالات : يكون تصميم وعمل وصيانة نظام الدعم والشكالات المناسب والذى يقوم بدعم الأحمال الموضوعة من مسئولية المقاول. ويكون نظام الدعم والشكالات المقترح خاضعا لاعتماد المهندس . ويتم توريد مواد الدعم والشكالات في حالة جيدة قابلة للاستخدام.
1- توريد نظام دعم مثبت بطريقة كافية ومزود بشكالات لمقاومة ضغط التربة والضغط الهيدروسكوبى.
2- يتم تنفيذ نظام دعم وشكالات للخنادق يتطابق مع طرق العمل الآمنة.
3- يتم صيانة الدعم والشكالات فى الحفر ويتم الاستمرار فى عمل الدعم والشكالات طوال تقدم أعمال الحفر.
‌و- نزح المياه : يتم تأمين نظام كافى لنزح المياه من أجل منع المياه السطحية وتحت السطحية أو الأرضية من السريان إلى الحفريات ومن غمر موقع المشروع والمناطق المجاورة :
1- يتم تصميم وتأمين وصيانة نظام نزح مياه شامل أثناء أعمال الحفر والردم. ويكون نظام نزج المياه المقترح خاضعا لاعتماد المهندس. ومع ذلك فإن مثل ذلك الاعتماد لن يخلى المقاول من مسئوليته نحو نظام نزح المياه . وفى حالة فشل نظام المقاول المقترح لنزح المياه أو عدم أداؤه بكفاءة ، يقوم المقاول فورا باستبدال النظام بدون أى تكاليف إضافية على المالك.
2- يجب ألا يسمح المقاول بتجمع المياه في الحفر. ويتم إزالة المياه لمنع حدوث ليونة لقاع الأساسات أو قطعيات أسفل القواعد ، أو تغيرات في التربة ضارة باستقرار التربة السفلية والأساسات . يتم توريد وصيانة مضخات ونقط آبار (well points) ، وأحواض تجميع ، وخطوط سحب وصرف ومكونات نظام نزح المياه الأخرى اللازمة لتوصيل المياه بعيدا عن موقع الحفر . وينفذ نظام نزح المياه لمدة 24 ساعة فى اليوم أثناء إجراء أعمال الحفر والردم. ويقوم المقاول بتأمين مولدات احتياطية للقوى الكهربائية لتشغيل نظام نزح المياه بدون توقف فى حالة انقطاع التيار الكهربائى .
3- يتم توجيه المياه التى تم نزحها من الحفر ومياه الأمطار إلى مناطق التجميع أو الفائض . ويتم إنشاء وصيانة حفر صرف مؤقتة وتحويلات أخرى خارج حدود الحفر لكل منشأ . ولا تستخدم حفريات الخنادق كحفر صرف مؤقتة.
‌ز- تخزين المواد : تجمع مواد ناتج الحفر المناسبة في أكوام حتى يتم طلبها للردم أو لإعادة الردم. وتوضع وتسند مواد الحفر بعيدا عن حافة الحفريات . ويتم التخلص من مواد التربة الزائدة ومواد الفضلات .

‌ه- حفر المنشآت
1- يجب أن يتطابق مع المناسيب والأبعاد الموضحة بتفاوت مقداره ± 50 مم ويمتد لمسافة كافية من القواعد والأساسات ليسمح بوضع وإزالة شدة الخرسانة وتركيب الخدمات وأعمال الإنشاء الأخرى وكذلك للمعاينة.
2- عند حفر الأساسات والقواعد يجب العناية بعدم إتلاف قاع الحفر ويسوى القاع للخطوط والمستويات المطلوبة بحيث يكون قاعدة صلبة لوضع الخرسانة أعلاها.
‌و- حفر الخنادق : يتطابق مع متطلبات القسم 225 02 - حفر وردم الخنادق.

3/2 الردم وإعادة الردم
‌أ- عام : توضع مواد التربة على طبقات حتى مستويات طبقة القاعدة المطلوبة لكل تصنيف منطقة بالقائمة أدناه باستخدام المواد السابق الإشارة إليها
1- الردم العام : تستخدم مواد محاجر ملائمة.
2- تحت المنشآت : تستخدم مواد محاجر ملائمة.
3- تحت مناطق الحشائش: تستخدم مواد مناسبة من ناتج الحفر أو من محاجر .
4- تحت ممرات المشاة والرصف : تستخدم مواد ماتحت الأساس ، أو مواد من ناتج الحفر أو من مواد محاجر مناسبة أو خليط منهما.
5- تحت الدرج : تستخدم مواد ماتحت الأساس.
6- تحت بلاطات المبانى : تستخدم مواد الردم للصرف.
7- تحت المعدات: تستخدم مواد ماتحت الأساس حيثما يطلب ذلك فوق سطح من الصخر الحامل ولتصحيح الحفر الغير معتمد. يتم تشكيل قاع الحفر ليناسب أسفل 90ºمن الاسطوانة .
8- خنادق الموصلات وتمديدات المواسير: تتطابق مع متطلبات القسم 225 02 - حفر وردم الخنادق.
‌ب- يتم إعادة ردم الحفريات فور ما يسمح العمل بذلك ، ولكن ليس حتى اكتمال الآتى:
1- قبول الإنشاءات تحت منسوب الأرضية المشطبة ، حيثما يكون ذلك قابلا للتطبيق ، وعوازل الرطوبة وعوازل المياه ، وعوازل المحيط.
2- بعد إجراء المعانية والاختبار واعتماد وتسجيل مواقع المرافق تحت الأرضية .
3- إزالة أعمال شدة الخرسانة.
4- إزالة النفايات والأنقاض من الحفريات.
5- أن يكون الدعم الأفقى المؤقت أو الدائم موضوعا فى مكانه على حوائط مدعمة أفقيا.

3/3 الوضع والدمك
‌أ- تجهيز سطح الأرض : يتم إزالة النباتات والأنقاض ، ومواد التربة الغير مرضية ، والعوائق والمواد الضارة من سطح الأرض قبل وضع الردم. يتم الحرث فى شرائح أو تكسير الأسطح المائلة ذات الانحدار الأكثر من 1 رأسى إلى 4 أفقى ليمكن تماسك مواد الردم مع السطح الطبيعى إلى عمق 300 مم ويدمك إلى العمق المطلوب حسب تعليمات المهندس .

‌أ- توضع مواد الردم ومواد إعادة الردم فى طبقات لا يزيد سمكها عن 200 مم فى العمق المراد ردمه وذلك في حالة الدمك بمعدات دمك ثقيلة ولا يزيد سمكها عن 100 مم فى العمق المراد ردمه فى حالة الدمك بدكاكات تعمل باليد.
‌ب- قبل إجراء الدمك ، يتم ترطيب أو تهوية كل طبقة حسبما يلزم للحصول على محتوى الرطوبة الأمثل ، ويتم دمك كل طبقة حتى الوصول إلى النسبة المئوية المطلوبة للكثافة الجافة العظمى ، أو للكثافة الجافة النسبية حسب التصنيف لكل منطقة ، لا يوضع ردم أو يعاد ردم فوق الأسطح الطينية.
‌ج- توضع مواد الردم وإعادة الردم بالتساوى بجوار المنشآت ، وتمديدات المواسير ، أو الوصلات حتى المناسيب المطلوبة . يمنع ظاهرة الفعل الاسفينى للردم مقابل المنشآت أو تحرك تمديدات المواسير أو الوصلات وذلك بوضع المواد بطريقة منتظمة حول المنشأ أو تمديدات المواسير أو الموصلات لنفس المنسوب تقريبا فى كل طبقة ردم.
‌د- يتم التحكم فى دمك التربة والردم ، لتعطى أقل نسبة مئوية للكثافة المذكورة لكل تصنيف منطقة موصف أدناه. ويتم تصحيح المناطق أو طبقات الردم المدموكة بطريقة غير صحيحة حسب توجيهات المهندس وفى حالة أن تبين اختبارات كثافة التربة أن الدمك غير مرضى.
‌ه- متطلبات النسبة المئوية لأقصى كثافة: تدمك التربة حتى لا تقل عن النسب المئوية التالية لأقصى كثافة ، وذلك بالتطابق مع مقاييس ASTM D1557 :
1- اسفل المنشآت وبلاطات المباني والدرج والرصف تدمك مسافة 300 مم العليا من طبقة القاعدة ، وكل طبقة من طبقات مواد الردم أو إعادة الردم إلى 95 % من أقصى كثافة .
2- أسفل مناطق المروج أو المناطق الغير المرصوفة تدمك طبقة 150مم العليا من طبقة القاعدة ، وكل طبقة من مواد الردم أو إعادة الردم إلى 90 % من أقصى كثافة .
3- أسفل ممرات المشاة تدمك طبقة 150 مم العليا من طبقة القاعدة وكل طبقة من مواد الردم/ إعادة الردم إلى 95 % من أقصى كثافة.
4- الردم العام : تدمك كل طبقة من مواد الردم أو إعادة الردم إلى 90% من أقصى كثافة.
‌و- التحكم فى الرطوبة : حيثما يجب أن تكون طبقة القاعدة أو طبقة مواد التربة مهيأة من ناحية الرطوبة قبل الدمك ، يتم إضافة الماء بانتظام إلى سطح طبقة القاعدة أو طبقة مواد التربة . ويتم إضافة الماء بكميات أقل ما يمكن حسب اللازم لمنع ظهور الماء الحر على السطح أثناء أو بعد عمليات الدمك . ويلزم إبقاء محتوى الرطوبة فى حدود 2 % أعلى أو أسفل النسبة المثلى وفقا لتحديدها طبقا للمواصفة ASTM D1557 - الطريقة D .
‌ز- ما لم تتم موافقة المهندس على خلاف ذلك ، فإن المعدات الثقيلة لفرش ودمك الردم لا يجوز تشغيلها بالقرب من أى حائط على مسافة تقل عن مقدار ارتفاع الردم أعلى سطح الأساس، وتدمك المسافة الباقية بطبقات لا يزيد سمكها المدموك عن 150 مم بدكاكة يدوية تدار بمحرك تكون مناسبة للمواد المدموكة.
‌ح- اختبار الردم وإعادة الردم : يكون تكرار اختبارات الكثافة بالموقع بالتطابق مع مقاييس ASTM D1556 (طريقة مخروط الرمل ) كالتالي:
1- اختبار واحد لكل 30 م2 من الخندق الأرضى للمواسير.
2- اختبار واحد لكل 100م2 لكل طبقة ردم تحت الأساسات.
3- اختبار واحد لكل 200م2 لكل طبقة ردم تحت المناطق المرصوفة.
4- يتم إجراء اختبار معملى طبقا لشروط ASTM D689 بمعدل مرة واحدة لكل 5 مرات من إجراء اختبار الكثافة الميدانى.
‌ط- التفاوتات المسموح بها
1- المناطق المرصوفة وممرات المشاة : يتم تشكيل أسطح المناطق تحت الرصف أو ممرات المشاة حسب الخطوط المطلوبة ويتم تسوية القطاع بسطح مشطب بحيث لا يزيد عن 20مم فوق أو تحت منسوب طبقة القاعدة المطلوبة.
2- تحت بلاطات أرضية المبانى : تكون الأرض النهائية مسواة بحيث تكون فى حدود تجاوز مسموح قيمته 12مم عند اختبارها بقدة مستقيمة طولها 3 متر.
3- الأساس : يتم إنهاء الأسطح التى يرتكز عليها الأساس فى حدود 25 مم فوق أو تحت المناسيب المطلوبة.
4- المناطق المزروعة والمسواة تسوية أولية : يتم إنهاء جميع المناطق في حدود 50 مم أعلى أو أسفل المناسيب والأرضيات والقطاعات الموضحة.


3/4 طبقة الصرف تحت البلاطات الأرضية
‌أ- الوضع : يتم وضع طبقة الصرف فوق طبقة القاعدة مجهزة في طبقات ذات سمك منتظم ، يتطابق مع القطاعات والسمك المحددة . ويتم الحفاظ على محتوى الرطوبة الأمثل لمواد الدمك أثناء عملية وضعها. وعند تحديد سمك طبقة الصرف المدموكة 150مم أو أقل ، يتم وضع المواد فى طبقة واحدة ، وعند تحديد سمك طبقة الصرف المدموكة أكبر من 150مم ، يتم وضع المواد على طبقات متساوية ، لا يزيد سمكها عن 150 مم ولا يقل عن 75 مم لكل طبقة عند دمكها.

3/5 التجهيز للرصف
‌أ- تجهيز طبقة القاعدة
1- بعد إتمام عملية الحفر يتم حرث ودمك طبقة تحت الأرضية الطبيعية حسب الخطوط أو الانحدارات والمناسيب الموضحة بالرسومات .
2- تدمك طبقة الثلاثمائة (300) مليمتر العليا من طبقة القاعدة إلى كثافة 95 % على الأقل . وتقاس الكثافة الحقلية حسب مقاييس AASHTO T191 وتقاس فى المعمل حسب مقاييس AASHTO T180 .
‌ب- طبقة ماتحت الأساس (Sub base ) الحبيبية
1- عام : بالنسبة لطبقة ماتحت الأساس الحبيبية ، وقبل بدء عمليات الوضع والفرش ، يتم التحقق من أن طبقة القاعدة قد تم اعتمادها وصيانتها بطريقة مرضية ، وأنها حسب المناسيب ومن مواد حسب المواصفات. وتملأ المطبات والمناطق الرخوة وتدمك حتى تصل للكثافة المطلوبة.
2- الوضع والدمك : يتم فرش مواد طبقة ماتحت الأساس أعلى طبقة القاعدة المنتهية في طبقات منتظمة بدون السماح بأى انفصال حجمى فى حالتها المفككة بعمق بحيث تكون بسمك 200 مم بعد دكها وتخلط المواد بواسطة آلة التسوية (الجريدر) أو أى معدة أخرى حتى الحصول على خليط منتظم ويكون للركام محتوى مائى فى حدود النهايات الموصفة عند بدء الدمك. ويتم تصحيح الاختلافات قبل أو أثناء عملية الدمك بواسطة الرش أو التهوية. ويتم دمك الطبقة بواسطة الهرس بهراس ذو ثلاث عجلات يزن من 8 إلى 10 أطنان أو بواسطة هراس ذو إطارات من المطاط معتمد ويتم تبادل إجراء التسوية أو الهرس حتى الحصول على سطح أملس مستوى، وذو سطح علوى نهائي ومدموك بانتظام. ويجب ألا يقل الدمك عن نسبة 100 % من الكثافة الجافة القصوى بمساحات الطرق ولا يقل عن نسبة 95 % من الكثافة الجافة القصوى بمساحات الانتظار وتقاس الكثافة بالموقع وفقا لمقاييس AASHTO T191 وتحدد فى المعمل وفقا لمقاييس AASHTO T180 . ويجب أن تكون قيمة معامل تحمل كاليفورنيا (CBR) لطبقة ماتحت الأساس الحبيبية بعد الدمك أعلى من 50% .
‌ج- اختبار السطح: يجب أن تكون طبقة ماتحت الأساس مطابقة للمناسيب المحددة ، ويجب ألا يكون السمك أكثر أو أقل بمقدار 10 مم عن ذلك السمك المطلوب لتلك الطبقة تحت الإنشاء. ويجب ألا يختلف السطح عن 10 مم لكل 3 م من القطاع الطولى والقطاع العرضي - ويقاس سمك طبقة ماتحت الأساس على مسافات حسب توجيهات المهندس. وتؤخذ القياسات عند نقاط مختلفة من خلال ثقوب لا يقل قطرها عن 75مم .

3/6 الصيانة
‌أ- حماية المناطق التى تمت تسويتها
1- يتم حماية المناطق التى تمت تسويتها حديثا من المرور والتآكل . ويتم الحفاظ عليها خالية من المخلفات والأنقاض ويتم تزويدها بصرف مؤقت حسب الطلب.
2- يتم إصلاح وإعادة عمل التسويات فى المناطق التى يحدث بها هبوط أو تآكل أو مطبات تتجاوز التفاوتات المسموح بها طبقا للمواصفات .
‌ب- إعادة تكييف حالة المناطق المدموكة : فى حالة تأثر المناطق التى تم إكمال دمكها من عمليات البناء المتكررة أو من العوامل الجوية السيئة ، يحرث السطح ويعاد تشكيله ودمكه حتى الكثافة ومحتوى الرطوبة المطلوبين وذلك قبل إجراء أى عمليات إنشاء بعد ذلك ، ويتم إزالة التربة المشبعة أو الرخوة حسب توجيهات المهندس.


----------



## yasser ibrahim (6 أبريل 2010)

thank you very much


----------



## bestmimo (9 أبريل 2010)

اشكركم جميعا على هذه المجهودات الجميلة واسال الله ان تكون فى موازين حسناتكم


----------



## laiouni (20 أبريل 2010)

تشكراتي الخالصة


----------



## mausa (29 مايو 2010)

مشكور اخى على المجهود الرائع


----------



## مصطفى حسن عزب (29 مايو 2010)

الزميل الفاضل / المهندس جمال
السلام عليكم
نشكرك على هذا الشرح الجيد والله سبحانه وتعالى يزيد من امثالك بس عندى تعليق بسيط بان مواد طبقة القاعدة (subgrad) المناسبة هى A1-a & A1-b & A2-4 ,ونفس المواد يمكن استعمالها فى اعمال الردم مع اضافة مواد A3 والذى يمكن الردم بها بطريقة ( plating ) مع عمل البروكتور الذى تختلف عدد طبقات الدمك كالاتى
بروكتور قياسى ( عدد الطبقات 3 )
بوكتور معدل ( عدد الطبقات 5 )
وفى حالة مواد طبقة القاعدة يتم تحديد نسبة المياه الاصولية التى تحقق اقصى كثافة جافة لتحديد نسبة تحمل كاليفورنيا ( C . B . R ) 
مهندس / مصطفى حسن عزب *


----------



## firasmohammed (29 مايو 2010)

بارك الله بكم جميعا


----------



## hammhamm44 (29 مايو 2010)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## m.alkhdour (30 مايو 2010)

مشكووووور كثييييييررر


----------



## mozart_free2000 (11 يونيو 2010)

شكرا على المعلومات ولكن اريد معرفة كيفية حساب كميات الطرطشة


----------



## body55 (13 يونيو 2010)

مشكووور بارك الله فيكم وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم..............................................


----------



## iraqivisionary (17 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## saidelsayedab (1 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## saidelsayedab (1 يوليو 2010)

مشكور علي هذا العمل النافع


----------



## جمال السيد (24 أغسطس 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم م\مصطفى حسن على هذه الإضافة القيمة
بارك الله فيك
وجزى الله كل المشاركين على مرورهم المشكور
بارك الله فيكم جميعا*


----------



## فارس حسن (26 أغسطس 2010)

مشكورين يا شباب ...الله يعطيكم يا رب


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (14 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً
شكرا لك على المجهود الرائع


----------



## hammam2003 (19 سبتمبر 2010)

فعلا شكرا جزيلا على المساعده وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## ابوشامة (1 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## aburawan (10 نوفمبر 2010)

اشكركم جدا تقبلوا خالص امتناني


----------



## م.محمد سلامه (25 ديسمبر 2010)

بجد استفدت جدا 
جزاك الله خيرا
بجد مش عارف اشكرك 
جزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## hhmdan (26 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا للجهد الطيب وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## luaywaqqad (28 يناير 2011)

شكرا اخي الكريم


----------



## سموري (17 فبراير 2011)

*مشكووووور*


----------



## iraqivisionary (30 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## جمال السيد (15 مايو 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا*


----------



## shams_for_ever (21 مايو 2011)

الف شكر لكل الى اشترك وساهم فى الموضوع الجميل جدا ده


----------



## محمد السواكنى (24 مايو 2011)

الف شكر على المجهود الطيب


----------



## هشام رشاد الشلح (22 يوليو 2011)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## Burhan Muhammed Sh (26 سبتمبر 2011)

مشــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكورين اتمنى لكم التوفيق


----------



## ايهاب اللبان (7 أكتوبر 2011)

*جزي الله خيرا كل من قام بهذا العمل العظيم مشكور مشكور مشكور*


----------



## Wadah Muhammad (16 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير ،، وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## shehata_1980 (23 أكتوبر 2011)

ما شاء الله ، جزاك الله خيراً يا باشمهندس والشكر أيضاً للمهندس زيد والمهندس تامر المصري


----------



## nofal (23 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا .


----------



## tahermagdy2000 (28 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم جميعا 
المهندسين ( جمال السيد , محمود عياد , تامر المصري , زيد )


----------



## fouadsoleman (2 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## gamalgawad11 (27 يناير 2012)

جزاكم اللة خير الجزاء


----------



## alrafeeg67 (20 مارس 2012)

*شكراً*

أشكركم يا هندسة على هذا العمل المفيد لكل المهندسين وبارك الله فيكم ولاتتبخلوا علينا بالمزيد


----------



## Adel Bouattay (21 مارس 2012)

thank you


----------



## إعمار (23 مارس 2012)

استفدنا من الموضوع كثير شكرا يامهندس


----------



## iaia2100 (1 أبريل 2012)

*جزاه الله عنا كل خير*


----------



## صهيب علي (3 أبريل 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## abdelsalamn (16 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## goldenboy7 (16 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## محمد السواكنى (23 نوفمبر 2012)

الف مليون شكر


----------



## خضر محمود (23 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم /نقاط مفيدة جداً عاشت الايادي وشكراً للجهد المبذول


----------



## AUTOMAN (23 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكوووووووووور .. جزيت خيراً


----------



## al-kohlani (24 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكور يابش مهندس


----------



## Moustafa Abu Zeid (30 نوفمبر 2012)

thx


----------



## المهندس وليدو (13 يناير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيراً على هذا الموضوع والمجهود الرائع:20:


----------



## sss_st2000 (19 مارس 2013)

:78:thankful for adviser of this site


----------



## احمدالعديني (28 مارس 2013)

مشكور اخي الحبيب الف شكر على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## salah333 (20 أبريل 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## kimy (9 سبتمبر 2013)

شكرا لهذا الجهد الرائع


----------



## teefaah (11 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## توررس (12 سبتمبر 2013)

شغل جبار نابع من خبرة سنوات 
جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## حاتم المختار (27 ديسمبر 2013)

مشكور وجزاك الله كل خير​


----------



## ابو عاصم محمدعيد (5 نوفمبر 2014)

شكرا لك مجهود طيب بارك الله فيك ​


----------



## arch_hamada (5 يناير 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا​
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ​
يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِن تَنصُرُوا اللَّهَ يَنصُرْكُمْ وَيُثَبِّتْ أَقْدَامَكُمْ [محمد : 7]​
صدق الله العظيم ​


اللهم انصر الاسلام و اعز المسلمين​


----------



## تامر البدوي (16 يناير 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم نريد من حضرتك التكرم بإرفاق ملف وورد به المواصفات


----------



## م/ محمد البغدادي (22 يناير 2015)

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## atefzd (7 مارس 2015)

شكرا


----------



## body55 (29 مارس 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا ونفعك الله ونحن بما تعلمنا وعلمناvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv


----------



## مهندس محمد الغلبان (25 مايو 2016)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## safa aldin (3 يونيو 2016)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم


----------

